# vacation time



## redbug (Jun 12, 2011)

I just got back from my vacation out to my farm in southern Illinois.
we have 4 ponds on the property that are loaded with bass
my wife and i caught over 250 bass in the 10 days we were there.
we also caught a bunch of huge bluegill and crappies.
my wife managed the big fish of the trip with a 6.30 beast it is her new PB
I managed 2 over 5 for the trip













a few of the bass need to grow up...




we looked out the back door of the cabin and say this...




some of our family caught a few nice ones








I need to remember next summer to invite the guys from Ill out for some fishin 

I need to remove about 500 fish from the one pond


----------



## clumzy_31 (Jun 12, 2011)

nice fish! 4 ponds and all have quality fish in them? Man i wouldn't leave that farm at all! awesome pictures!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jun 13, 2011)

Red...I think I know where that place is.

Is it down off of Giant City road? If it is, do you know the Gilberts? If it is the place I'm thinking of, I duck hunted out there last year with John.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice looking catches there Mr. Bug ------ I might could make a trip south next time you go???   I see more movies questions in trivia coming up


----------



## redbug (Jun 13, 2011)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> Red...I think I know where that place is.
> 
> Is it down off of Giant City road? If it is, do you know the Gilberts? If it is the place I'm thinking of, I duck hunted out there last year with John.


yes we know judge gilbert. that most likely is the place it is an awesome place to fish. 
i saw 3 bass all well over 5lbs sitting so shallow that their backs were out of the water.
it is set up as a hunting club but i dont hunt.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 13, 2011)

Very NICE fish! Sounds like a GREAT trip and I live minutes away from Illinois. Do I count on the invite list? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like the place to be!


----------



## fish devil (Jun 13, 2011)

:twisted: Looks like the PERFECT vacation!!! Nice catches!!!


----------



## shamoo (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice catchen Wayne and Mrs. Redbug, great looken place, what was yor main weapon of choice?


----------



## redbug (Jun 16, 2011)

shamoo said:


> Nice catchen Wayne and Mrs. Redbug, great looken place, what was yor main weapon of choice?


finnesse baits did the trick this year.. 
small 1/8 oz spinnerbaits and 4" worms


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice Job Wayne and Mrs. Redbug =D> Those fish sure are growing, the head on that one is just massive. How do you like that rapala scale, I was looking for a new scale and saw it. I was wondering about the clip, looks like it holds up to some nice bass.


----------



## redbug (Jun 16, 2011)

jkbirocz said:


> Nice Job Wayne and Mrs. Redbug =D> Those fish sure are growing, the head on that one is just massive. How do you like that rapala scale, I was looking for a new scale and saw it. I was wondering about the clip, looks like it holds up to some nice bass.



yeah the bas are getting big... i want to be there in early may to get some pre spawn beasts 
I really like the scale the clip is very strong in fact my wife couldn't open it. it gets a thumbs up for sure.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn nice fish Mr. Bug


Of course Ms. redbug got the big fish - she always does =D>


----------

